# I Love my Para LTC BUT....



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I use my Para LTC as a carry and the problem is it's a painted pistol. It is starting to show a lot of wear. The pistol is Aluminum with a steel slide. I've been kicking around the idea of stripping the paint off the Aluminum and putting a Stainless Steel slide on it. Does anybody have any better ideas or are there any draw backs to what I want to do? I have one of those paint markers for touching it up but there has got to be a better solution!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Is it really painted? Or is it some type of anodizing or electo plating. If it actually is paint then it shouldn't be too hard to remove, but if it's hard anodize or some other type of chemical treatment then that's a different story.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> Is it really painted? Or is it some type of anodizing or electo plating. If it actually is paint then it shouldn't be too hard to remove, but if it's hard anodize or some other type of chemical treatment then that's a different story.


It's paint....No doubts about it and thanks for the reply. Just a bit of holster wear has really started to show. I really like blued or black guns of any type but I need a really tough finish that won't show to much wear. I'm gonna contact Para and see if a new SS slide will be a drop-in fit. I really do love this pistol so it might be worth the coin to do it.


----------

